# Your Opinion on my website



## Roxy (Feb 19, 2011)

I would like some advice, tips, pointers on what I can do to make this website better. thanx 


http://www.divinecountrysoap.com/


----------



## krissy (Feb 20, 2011)

i love the colors you used and the banner pic! the only thing I had any problem with right off the top was I thought your store was called Divine Country Soap then i thought it was Bella skin. Also, is your name Bella or Bella skin or Divine Country Soaps? if Bella skin, why the lowercase S for skin? 

maybe add how many oz your soaps are.

i think your site is easy to navigate and very soothing to ;look at. overall i think you did great!   8)


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 20, 2011)

I can not get the link to work. I keyed it in manual & still can't get it open. I will try again later.


----------



## krissy (Feb 20, 2011)

hhmmmm, its still working for me...


----------



## Genny (Feb 20, 2011)

I agree with Krissy.  I wasn't sure what your store's called and about adding the weight of products.
Not all of your soaps and stuff have a description of the scent.
Also, be careful when using words like "healing"  or "free of chemicals" 

Liked the colors and the pictures, they were very relaxing.


----------



## Roxy (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanx to everyone on the tips much appreciated

Bella skin is my registered business name and divine country soap is my domain name i could not have Bella Skin as my domain name because somebody  already had it 

I have changed the banner part to Bella skin so the only-thing ppl will get confused with is my web site address.


----------



## xyxoxy (Feb 21, 2011)

Your banner and layout are very appealing.
But I agree that the name thing is confusing. Some people will likely go to the other domain looking for your products. Perhaps you should choose a business name and a domain that are both available?

You also have some grammatical and punctuation issues that take away from your otherwise polished look and feel.


----------



## normanm4 (Mar 7, 2011)

*site feedback*

Here are some things I see as a buyer (please note, they are meant to be helpful and useful-not uber critical as I am sure it reads):

I think I would remove "guestbook" altogether as they are out of date and are rarely used and it is in prime web real estate. i would move your "members area" to the bottom of the page and put something you want to sell, or an email list optin box right there (try mailchimp, they offer a free account if your list is under 1000). Again prime real estate, you want it to sell or attract followers. 

I viewed the source on your page and your keywords look fine on your index page, I would add your "USP"-unique selling proposition in your site "description", right now it is generic and won't drive search engine traffic specifically to your site. I've also noted that you'll sometimes have ranking issues with google when linking to "freeweb" images...

One last item I might think about is the description on the right and the products on the left. I would switch them, give your product more space-more limelight. The description doesn't sell, your products are attractive and that's why I'm there...right : )


----------

